# veterinary ads



## bostaurus (May 19, 2009)

Here is an ad for Merchant's Gargling oil from the 1849 issue of "The Cultivator"
 I need to get one of those bottles... especially one from 1849..


----------



## bostaurus (May 19, 2009)

I am still trying to figure out how to make a horse gargle...I will have to ask my husband.  Maybe it is a secret they teach in Vet School.
 Here a 1849 add for Dr. George Dadd's medicines.  He was born about 1813. He was a native of England, but came to the United States in 1839. He turned his attention to the diseases of horses and cattle, and became a successful practitioner. He published "The Modern Horse Doctor" (New York, 1854); " The Manual of Veterinary Science" (1855); "Anatomy and Physiology of the Horse" (Boston, 1856); and "The American Cattle Doctor."
 At the time anyone could be an "animal doctor". Dr. Dadd was a physician.  We did not have vet schools in this country until the last part of the 1800's and some of those were quite poor in scholarship. The schools did not begin to turn out numbers of qualified vets until the first quarter of the 20th century. Vet schools were established in France and Britian in the late 1700's.


----------



## RedGinger (May 19, 2009)

Cool ads.  How do you make a horse gargle?? 
 I guess you can lead a horse to gargle, but you can't make it gargle[]


----------



## RedGinger (May 19, 2009)

Joe will like those ads.  He likes vet meds.


----------



## bostaurus (May 19, 2009)

I love them too but don't have very many.  Those that I do have are about 1/2 American and 1/2 British.


----------



## bostaurus (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for the phone tip but we head back to the US in July.  Our furniture goes next week.  We will be on bare bones loaner furniture for 6 weeks.
 Our village only has dial up so it probably would not have worked anyway.  I take that back...some in the village have high speed internet.  The line runs at the base of our hill about 50 feet away.  They just do not want to spend the money to bring it up the hill to the 12 families up here.  When there is no competition they are not in a hurry to spend the money to add us.
 Look forward to seeing your add.  I love old books.  The ads are fun to look at and the articles are great.  I have one that advises that you teach your daughters to ride.  it is so unseemly to arrive at someone's house for a visit and be hot and flushed because you walked.  He says it is also good for your circulation and liver.


----------



## tigue710 (May 20, 2009)

horses dont gargle, thats for sure... infact to get anything in thier mouths you usualy have to use a hose and pump...!  then they get very angry with you...

 Did mister Ed ever gargle?  i think the horse in Hot to Trot gargled in the morning...!

 looks in the picture that the man is spreading the stuff on a sprain...  probably was just mint and alocohol...or something along those lines


----------



## bostaurus (May 20, 2009)

Some of my old ag and vet books have recipes for medicines for horses and cattle.  It is amazing what they gave them.  I wonder of a large percent of the animals died from the treatment rather than the disease. Actually some of the corresponding human meds where not much better.
 Some of the horse liniments had catharides in them.  it was basically ground up blister beetle.  The theory was that if you irritated the skin it would draw the inflammation out of the joint.  They did the same thing using hot needles.  they would use hot needles to burn a pattern over the knee. It would, of course, leave a scar and folks would be wary of buying a "blistered" horse.  I don't think it is still done but I remember seeing "blistered" horses in the 70's.
 Blister beetles can be a problem in hay fields.  if a horse eats hay with one or two blister beetles it can kill them. I have also seen pharmacy containers with catharide labels...I wonder if they used it on humans.

 I imagine most of the vet liniments did no good and just smelled bad enough to make you think they did something.
 In one of the "All Creatures Great and Small" books he describes putting some purple crystals in a horse's hoof. When  a liquid was poured on it a large puff of purple smoke rose into the air.  Impressed the horse owners but did not a thing for the hoof.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 20, 2009)

keep in mind Merchants was for man OR beast. I think man took care of the gargling part.[]


----------



## RedGinger (May 20, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: tigue710
> 
> 
> 
> Did mister Ed ever gargle?


 
 They abused Mr. Ed.  They put wires in his mouth to get him to talk.  Don't get me started on poor old Mr. Ed.[]


----------



## RedGinger (May 20, 2009)

Almost missed your post, Steve.  I'll Pm you.  Thanks very much!


----------



## bostaurus (May 20, 2009)

So  you could gargle with it or use it as a liniment on your horse...tough people. " I am sorry you are out of hand cream, dear. Here use my bearing grease."
 Actually I do remember my mom using Listerine for sunburns and insect bites.  It actually felt pretty good.  Has anyone every found out what was in Merchant's Gargling Oil? 
 Also...to add to what I said about blistering.  My husband says that some vets and trainers still blister or pin fire horses with leg injuries. It is most common with race horses, polo ponies and barrel racers. The treatment causes inflammation at the site which increases the blood flow.  Increased blood flow helps in the healing.It is controversial as many vets feel there are better ways to increase blood flow than these old treatments.  
 There now you have another piece of useless  information...unless you buy a retired polo pony with scarred knees.


----------



## bostaurus (May 22, 2009)

I was reading though Dr. Dadd's book on horses.  Even back then he found firing horse's legs to be a barbaric practice.  Blistering he found to the okay as a last resort and then only in a very mild formula.

 While it is common to use a tube to get large amounts of a medicine into the horse of cow stomach you can also use a bottle or container.  It is called 'drenching' or 'giving a drench'.  The bottle or container is placed in the horses mouth in the area between the molars and incisors, where there are no teeth.  The horse instinctively raises its head to get away from the bottle.  That will tilt its head back making the liquid flow down the throat and cause him to swallow.  
 I personally think that is why it is called a drench as more times than not 1/2 the contents goes down the throat and 1/2on the head of the person giving the drench.  The experts say it comes from the Old German root word for drink, liked our English word 'drink'.
 I do not remember seeing any American vet 'drench' bottles but then my mind is like a sieve.  I do have at least one English 'draught" vet bottle.  I think that   'draught' must be the English equivalent of "drench".  A draught is a large swallow or a big mug of beer or ale so it fits.
 Has anyone seen any American drench bottles?
 I know that there are folks that compile lists of bottle types. Does anyone know of a list of veterinary medicines?


----------



## RedGinger (May 22, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: bostaurus
> 
> In one of the "All Creatures Great and Small" books he describes putting some purple crystals in a horse's hoof. When a liquid was poured on it a large puff of purple smoke rose into the air. Impressed the horse owners but did not a thing for the hoof.


 
 I love those James Herriott books!  They are funny, interesting, very sweet stories of a veterinarian who really cares about animals, and you feel like you learn something from them.  I used to have all of them.  I would recommend them for kids and adults.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 22, 2009)

Har har har eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 22, 2009)

Here is a cool  vet bottle I dug in a dump .......


----------



## bostaurus (May 23, 2009)

Very cool bottle!


----------



## RedGinger (May 23, 2009)

I was admiring it too.  And if you don't like someone, you could always give them that bottle [8D]


----------

